# Select Optix Website up and running!



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

updated to include link


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

bump!


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

tag so I can find you later


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great lenses here guys. Have been super impressed with the quality!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

SlinginZ7 said:


> Great lenses here guys. Have been super impressed with the quality!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Where are the lenses made?


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

Normal, IL


----------



## Ray Czajka (Aug 19, 2012)

T tt


----------



## dkuhnert (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, great lenses here. My whole family (those that shoot a lense) shoots Select Optix. Darrell will take the time to figure out your needs, and set you up with exactly what you need.


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

dkuhnert said:


> Yes, great lenses here. My whole family (those that shoot a lense) shoots Select Optix. Darrell will take the time to figure out your needs, and set you up with exactly what you need.


Thanks Dale!


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Great lenses here guys!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

SelectOptix said:


> We also offer our Shrewd housing and lens combo with post and fiber for $89.99 on the website.
> 
> http://www.selectarchery.com/select-optix/


Cant beat that deal! Scope housing, sunshade, .10 or .19 pin. 3 stiicks of fiber AND a lens! For $$89.99


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

Question - the Zeiss coated Nomad lenses, do they have the normal Shrewd lense ring for screwing on a sunshade after the lense?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

Planner said:


> Question - the Zeiss coated Nomad lenses, do they have the normal Shrewd lense ring for screwing on a sunshade after the lense?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

bump!


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Can you sell the scope set without the lense?


----------



## price99.zp (Sep 15, 2015)

Any nonvented scope options ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

oktalotl said:


> Can you sell the scope set without the lense?


Im sure he could. Pm Them.



price99.zp said:


> Any nonvented scope options ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, unless you went with a nomad scope.


----------



## price99.zp (Sep 15, 2015)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Im sure he could. Pm Them.
> 
> 
> 
> No, unless you went with a nomad scope.


Have any package deals on the nomad ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle7683 (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome stuff here!


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

Currently out of stock on the Nomad but we could work something out


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Do your lens need the lens frame for the axcel x services scopes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

ss315 said:


> Do your lens need the lens frame for the axcel x services scopes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No we cut them so you only need the red torque indicator and the retainer


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool. Also do you mark the lens some how if I get it mixed up. I'll know it's x power?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

ss315 said:


> Cool. Also do you mark the lens some how if I get it mixed up. I'll know it's x power?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently no we do not. just on the package


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

bump


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

bump


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Bump for great customer service. Thank you Darrell!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a 5x and 8x from them.
I take a scissors blade and scribe a roman numeral of the power along the edge, that way i always put it back in my scope the same way and I know the power.
Talk about a crystal clear lens.... great quality here.


----------



## SelectOptix (Apr 1, 2016)

dajogejr said:


> I have a 5x and 8x from them.
> I take a scissors blade and scribe a roman numeral of the power along the edge, that way i always put it back in my scope the same way and I know the power.
> Talk about a crystal clear lens.... great quality here.


Thanks for the plug, that's what we have been doing as well, very simple to do


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

bump


----------

